# Costa Rica, Caymens or Aruba oh my. Help me choose.



## wcfr1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just put my RCI search in for summer 2010. Am looking at Aruba, Caymens or Costa Rica. 2 Bedroom with a family of 4. Kids are both young teen girls.

Any prefernces on location? Have heard Costa Rica is beutiful but was hoping to be right on the beach. Currently searching only Silver or Gold Crown resorts on the beach. Am I missing any really good ones not rated Silver or Gold?

Prefernces anyone. What's the good, the bad and the ugly on each. Can narrow down search if one area really has issues.

Am flying out of Tampa and they have direct air to Caymens. Everyone else conencts somewhere. Kind of have issues flying North to connect to a hub airport to turn around and fly south again. Tampa to Charlotte to Aruba (USAirways) makes for a long flight although not as bad as Tampa to Houston to Costa Rica (Continental). Gotta go to Atlanta for anyplace that Delta flies south. American connects in Miami which isn't bad though.

OK - bring it on. Need to make sure we stay at a GREAT place this time. Our exchange history is 50/50 on nice places. Need to raise my average because of some of those crappy timeshare exchanegs I have had in the past.   

Thanks
Lou


----------



## VictorB (Mar 13, 2009)

*Costa Rica, Caymens or Aruba*



wcfr1 said:


> Have heard Costa Rica is beutiful but was hoping to be right on the beach. Currently searching only Silver or Gold Crown resorts on the beach.


 
I can add my two cents worth, not about TS but about Costa Rica in general. We have been there 4 times and it is our most favorite place on the planet. We have not stayed at any TS but rather independent villas on the beach (Tamarindo), in the jungle (near Arenal - the volcano) and in San Jose (the capital city). 

So many terrific places to go and fund things to do like zip line, the sea turtles, a live volcano, the rain forest, butterfly preserve, etc. Just be careful about driving. The roads are the pitts and maybe more like the "potts" with giant craters in the roads due to the rainfall eating away at the pavement. Driving 30 miles could take you three hours.

Truly beautiful country. The former President won the Nobel Peace prize. It is a third world country and there is a lot of poverty but clean cities and very pleasant people. Every little city has a school and the literacy rate is close to 100%.


----------



## riverside (Mar 13, 2009)

We've been to all three and our preference in order would be Costa Rica, Aruba and Caymans.  However, isn't that the rainy season in Costa Rica?  I would check into that before making my decision.  We went in early April and if I remember correctly that was the end of the dry season.  I may be wrong.  We also loved the Gamboa Rainforest Resort in Panama.  Lots to do and monkeys in the trees, sloths, caimen, agouti, etc.  Kids would love it.  We had the same experience in Costa Rica but we stayed at Playa Tambor on the Pacific side.  Not a timeshare but it was all-inclusive.  It had it's own jungle.  Good luck with your decision.  You'll have fun at any of your choices.


----------



## mecllap (Mar 13, 2009)

May need more info on what you're actually looking for, what activities, interests you have, etc. and what system you are exchanging through.  
We love going to Grand Cayman, because it's English-speaking, safe (no panhandlers, beach salespeople, very little poverty), lots of things to see and do if you have a car (pretty easy to drive on the other side of the road and nothing is very far away).  Wonderful beaches, snorkeling, stingray sandbar, etc.  I've only been to CR for part of a day on a cruise, and would enjoy seeing more of it (but probably wouldn't want to take my grandson there at this point); never been to Aruba.  The resort we stay at on GC (the other two islands are quite a ways away -- [and just FYI, they prefer not be called the Caymans; I got called to task about that once here on TUG]) is not right on a beach per se (can't really walk into the ocean from sand and swim comfortably) but we really enjoy it.  It is an expensive island, but I think Aruba may be similar in cost.

Probably any of your 3 choices would be wonderful (sorry to hear you've had bad TS experiences, where?).  

Please read the resort reviews here on TUG -- they will help you a lot.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 14, 2009)

I have never been to Costa Rica, so can't provide insight there, but have been to both Cayman and Aruba.  I would consider both of those more "Americanized" in style than some of the other parts of the Caribbean.  They both seem more developed and affluent, and as a result felt safer than other islands I've visited.  I personally like Cayman more because of the beaches, and found the constant wind in Aruba a little annoying after several days.  But I would be delighted to spend a week in either location if it were offered me!

If you're more adventurous, I'd think Costa Rica might offer that; if you like the more familiar, I'd think either Cayman or Aruba would fit.


----------



## sullco (Mar 16, 2009)

*Costa Rica reality*

I have nothing against Costa Rica and have been there twice, traveling fairly extensively.  I am also a seasoned adventure traveler and do not hide behind gated communities and all-inclusive resorts.

However, someone must point out that there is a dramatically increased crime rate in Costa Rica in recent years and that the PR cliches of "Nobel Prize winning (former) President", "no standing army", "highest literacy rate", etc. have nothing to do with today's Costa Rica and will not help you when/if you are accosted.

Yes, it's a beautiful, varied place and I will never forget the hot springs at the base of Arenal, the howler monkeys in Tambor Bay, etc.

But the fact is that there have been so many "affluent" North Americans retiring there in the last two decades that they have become prey for criminals and that, in many communities. these same starry eyed retirees are prisoners in their own homes at night.  Much of the on-line conversations are about hiring security guards for the gated communities.

Finally prostitution is legal and in your face in San Jose and many beach towns.  I often refer to Jaco as a "brothel with a beach."  Another popular beach town is the only place I have ever visited in Central America where crack-smoking prostitutes were highly visible in the park in the middle of town.

There are so many grizzled old "gringo" men chasing local women in CR that it gets pretty disturbing after a while--and I am not a "church lady".  In fact I am a bit of a libertine, but seeing the "cultural imperialism" brought on by this particular phenomenon will detract from many of the other glories of the country.  In my opinion.

Be real about the reality of traveling in CR when you make your decision.


----------



## lovearuba (Mar 19, 2009)

*Aruba*

My license plate says, "love Aruba", so you can see what I think.  I go there every year and will continue until I can no longer travel.  I love Aruba.  I love the breeze, it keeps it cooler, expecially in the summer.  I own at the Marriott so I am a little bias on where I would stay in Aruba.  

Here is why I recommend it, if these attibutes dont appeal to you then you may want to reconsider:

I always feel safe, really safe 
They speak English and use American currency
They cater to tourists and the people of Aruba are friendly and fun to be around, if you treat them right they will treat you right
There is plenty of choices for restaurants (high price, medium and real cheap)
Activities abound
Water is warm and beautiful, safe and clean
Taxis are reasonable
Water is drinkable, I mean better than anything in the states
Very little to no bugs, no misquitoes
Casinos
Beaches
Short flights for me (We live in Massachusetts)
Relaxation
Aruba Arivas and Slippery monkeys (drinks)
My husband says, " I can do everything I want, I dont have to walk to go to the beach".


----------

